# New babies, what do you think??



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally got our 2 new goats. I was thinking the doeling was just a mix but I was told on the way here her moms alpine and Im thinking daddy is nigerian soooo mini alpine?? And the buckling is Nigerian.
Doeling Feta











Buckling


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cute.  The doeling is all white?   She could have some saanan in her.  Her ears are pretty long for Alpine so I'd say your are right on her breeding.  She is very pretty.  The buckling is very lovely.  Nigerian Dwarf looks to be about right.   He looks to be 4 or 5 months old at least, so if the doeling is very young, keep the two separate so he doesn't breed her.  She looks way too young to be bred.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

They are adorable! 

How old are they? I second Sara, from the look of them they should be separated immediately. The buckling certainly looks old enough to breed her and she looks like she's just a baby.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 17, 2011)

They are so cute. Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 17, 2011)

They will be seperated soon, they have been living together since birth along with daddy and I am worried about her being bred already. Right now my doe pen is having the fences worked on but that should only take a few days. They are both around 4-5mnths not sure on exact dates. I already have a few Nigi/Pygmy does and Lamancha does so the buckling will be agreat addition. Im hoping Feta develops a nice bag so maybe she will be a decent milker, her mom had a great one. Maybe I should lute her just to be safe. At what point is it too late to lute?? I wouldnt know how far along she might be, but at her age its definatly possible.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 17, 2011)

Also about her color she does have some very faint carmel coloring. A line down her back and a little on her head, but its very light.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

So the doeling is only 3.5mnths  what are the chances shes bred? Should I lute? They look a little wormey so Im going to worm them, once I can catch them that is  :/ 
They are fitting into the herd nicely, shes going to have a hard time being seperated from him shes very attached


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 18, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Ohhh .. she is adorable !!!  
I like the buck too !!!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 18, 2011)

They are both so cute!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was able to catch her and pick her up, she gave me little goat kisses. Shes very sweet just a little nervous as they havent been handled much. I havent touched hum yet but soon


----------



## kacey142 (Dec 2, 2011)

They are both good lookin goats and very cute


----------

